# The Spud!



## BigC

Here's some pictures of spud, he is still a little rascal ;}


----------



## Triton07

What an adorable puppy! I fell in love with your Spud!!!! <3


----------



## lynx8456




----------



## Bethany

Adorable. those pics are great! i love the one where he's chasing after the other dog, cute


----------



## catalat

Spud is adorable! He looks like so much fun too


----------



## TashaZ

What a gorgeous pup! oh i just love him!!!!
you can tell he has a huge personality just from the pics!


----------



## Waiushaoting

i love his color and markings. Black and white chis are my fav. ^^


----------



## Brodysmom

Spud is sooooooooooo cute!!!! Love his name too.


----------



## peapod

He's lovely


----------



## rcj1095

That face, oh my lord, it's perfect!!! He is so cute. I love the picture of him chasing his brother? Sister? So adorable. He looks so spunky!!! Just gorgeous pups.


----------



## pigeonsheep

hey spud! hehehe what a cutie! he does look like a little rascal! i love how he fits on the desk not quite blocking the comp screen


----------



## sakyurek

What a cutie he is such a sweet boy!


----------



## jaromi

He is a little devil i bet? He looks like one spoiled puppy.He is so pretty..


----------



## Kristin

What a cutie! I'm LOVING those ears!


----------



## avbjessup

He is SO cute!! What an adorable face! How old is he?


----------



## Ciarra

Awe he was such a beautiful pup that has turned into a stunning adult!


----------



## BigC

Thanks for all the nice comments.

Spud is blushing although he's quite modest


----------



## Mandy

what a cutie spud is a gorjuss boy xxx


----------



## Dazy Mae

What a cutie! love his colors


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Spud is so stinking cute and gorgeous! I love his markings.

My next door neighbor has a 4-year old chocolate chihuahua named Spud too. Bella and Lina loved to play with him, although he was a little shy with my girls.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

How did I miss this little cutie pie! Spud is adorable! He looks like he would be great fun!


----------



## appleblossom

Spud is soo cute.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Love the pics, they are both adorable!!!


----------



## rcj1095

Oh, I just love black and white chi's. I have one of each. LOL. Spuds is adorable and looks to be feisty. They are both just darling. You must be so proud!!!


----------

